# Dave G



## Dave Giggs (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi Im new to forums and apologise if im not posting in the right place etc

I have a Sage Barista Express. BES870UK with a faulty 3 way solenoid valve which was also contaminated with limescale that caused a build ip under the plunger seat. The coil is faulty but i need to replace the whole valve due to the plunger. The type is a CEME V397VN1 as in attached. I understand that an Olab valve is also used which has a brass base but not sure of the connection to the plastic fittings. 
can anyone help with sourcing this valve? As I have tried Yourspares, valvespares and buyspares with no success. I would even buy the whole valve block if available.

Thanks Dave


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

have you checked the coil resistance?


----------



## Dave Giggs (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi Corcodush thanks for the reply. No I haven't checked the resistance but as the valve was buzzing assumed the coil faulty anyway as found from youtube videos.


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

remove the coild and disassamble the solenoid. Soak the body, tube/metal shaft and plunger in a descaling solution for few minutes, use a paperclip or something smaller to clean the holes in the metal shaft and body. After all the metal parts are clean lubricate the internal solenoid piece with a food safe grease and re install in reverse order. This should sort out the buzzing.


----------



## Dave Giggs (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi thanks for that info. I assume the buzzing then is not the coil at fault but rather the plunger sticking on limescale inside the coil body. 
i will give that a go. Thanks again👍


----------



## Chloep (12 mo ago)

has anyone come across a video of the above `disassemble the solenoid` process described abrove?


----------



## Dave Giggs (Jul 8, 2020)

Chloep said:


> has anyone come across a video of the above `disassemble the solenoid` process described abrove?


 Hi Chloe

I purchased a new similar solenoid valve from AliExpress and used parts from the new one. I wouldn't bother trying to clean it as the valve base (plunger) gets damaged by the limescale deposits and creates a leak. 
I don't seem to be able to paste a picture of the valve here but the following is the description on AliExpress: -

CEME V393 3/2 Way NC AC230V 50HZ 14bar Water
Fluid Air Steam Solenoid Valve Fits for Delonghi
5213215951 Coffee Machine


----------

